# Selbstständig (oder über VHS) Programmierkurse anbieten



## mc_gulasch (10. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich mich informieren kann falls ich selbstständig Programmierkurse anbieten will? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass diese auch "anerkannt" werden für den Fall dass diesen Kurs jemand für sein Studium / seine Ausbildung benötigt? Ich bin diplomierter Informatiker und arbeite derzeit an einer Universität als wiss. Mitarbeiter wobei auch das halten von Grundstudiumsveranstaltungen zu meinem Aufgabenbereich zählt. Das Know How wäre also da. Ich würde mir nur gerne noch etwas nebenbei verdienen und das am liebsten mit Kursen, die ich gebe. Gerne auch Mathematik - hab beides studiert. Hat jemand Erfahrung was in dieser Branche das rentabelste ist?

Danke sagt das Gulasch!


----------



## ronaldh (16. Mai 2010)

Das Anbieten von Kursen (ob nun im IT-Bereich oder in der Mathematik) ist grundsätzlich kein geschütztes Bereich. Das kann prinzipiell jeder machen. 

Eine staatliche Anerkennung dafür gibt es wohl kaum, ist jedoch auch kaum erforderlich. Auch ein VHS-Kurs oder ein Kurs bei einer der bekannten Fortbildungsunternehmen endet meist nicht mit einer Prüfung nach vorgeschriebenen Maßstäben, sondern mit einer Teilnahmebescheinigung. Wenn man als Arbeitgeber Bewerbungsmappen liest, dann interessiert es sicherlich, in welchen Bereichen sich ein Bewerber fortgebildet hat, und erhofft sich daraus dann, dass der Bewerber die dort gelernte Materie auch beherrscht. 

Unf genau da liegt das Problem. Man schaut als Arbeitgeber, wo der Bewerber seine Fortbildung gemacht hat, und wie lang der Kurs lief. Für den Bewerber ist es häufig nicht besonders hilfreich, einen VHS-Kurs belegt zu haben, da diese nach meiner Erfahrung als Arbeitgeber meistens nicht zu viel Aussage haben. Ein Privatkurs bei z.B. jemandem wie Dir könnte durchaus interessant sein, weil dies erstmal nach "Intensiv-Kurs" klingt. Ein 2-Wochen-Kurs bringt naturgemäß auch nicht allzu viel.

Ob Du bei der VHS Kurse anbieten kannst, kannst Du am besten erfahren, wenn Du dort einfach mal anrufst. Das hängt natürlich ausschließlich davon ab, ob die Jungs dort Kurse nicht besetzen können, weil sie nicht genug Kursleiter dafür haben. Und natürlich hängt das ganze auch wesentlich davon ab, wie Du Dich selbst verkaufen kannst, und wie Du Dein Wissen auch vermitteln kannst. Es kommt dabei letztlich weniger auf Dein Fachwissen an, als auf Deine pädagogischen Fähigkeiten. 

Im Übrigen musst Du dafür natürlich ein Gewerbe anmelden, aber zu diesem Thema steht hier im Formum ja eine ganze Menge.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Im Übrigen musst Du dafür natürlich ein Gewerbe anmelden.....


Kommt drauf an wie er sich verkauft..... ein unterrichtender Dozent ist ein Freiberufler.

Zu dem Bildungseinrichtungen:
Wenn diese bekannt dafür sind dass dort Arbeitslose hingeschickt werden, würde ich als Arbeitgeber denken "er ist doch nur hingegangen damit er keine Kürzungen bekommt".
Entsprechend der Einstellung "ich will eigentlich nicht, aber muss" würde ich als Arbeitgeber zu dem Entschluss kommen dass die Teilnahmebescheinigung nichts wert ist (denn die wird unabhängig vom Lernerfolg ausgestellt --> ausschlaggebend ist lediglich die Anwesenheit).
Von DAA, DEKRA & Co. würde ich also eher Abstand nehmen.
Das Arbeitslose zur VHS geschickt werden, habe ich noch nie gehört..... dürfte zumindest eher die Ausnahme sein --> also ist der Teilnehmer vermutlich aus freien Stücken zum Kurs gegangen und hat diesen wahrscheinlich auch selber bezahlt --> da dürfte der Lernerfolg grösser sein, da ja ein echtes Interesse besteht.

Was verstehst Du unter "anerkannt"?
Es ist ein Kurs..... und keine Berufsausbildung.
Wenn Du Kurse anbieten willst die von der BA finanziert werden, musst Du eine "Ausbildereignungsprüfung" ablegen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ronaldh (16. Mai 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kommt drauf an wie er sich verkauft..... ein unterrichtender Dozent ist ein Freiberufler.



Da hast Du recht, dass ist auch möglich.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Zu dem Bildungseinrichtungen:
> Wenn diese bekannt dafür sind dass dort Arbeitslose hingeschickt werden, würde ich als Arbeitgeber denken "er ist doch nur hingegangen damit er keine Kürzungen bekommt".
> Entsprechend der Einstellung "ich will eigentlich nicht, aber muss" würde ich als Arbeitgeber zu dem Entschluss kommen dass die Teilnahmebescheinigung nichts wert ist (denn die wird unabhängig vom Lernerfolg ausgestellt --> ausschlaggebend ist lediglich die Anwesenheit).
> Von DAA, DEKRA & Co. würde ich also eher Abstand nehmen.
> ...



VHS-Kurse sind meiner Erfahrung nach sehr unterschiedlich, was das Niveau betrifft, deshalb bin ich da kritisch. 

Kurse, die das Arbeitsamt bezahlt, müssen nicht grundsätzlich schlecht sein, aber Deine Skepsis daran verstehe ich völlig! 

Ein wichtiger Punkt für mc_gulasch ist jedoch, wie er an Kursteilnehmer kommt. Sein Gedanke, zunächst zu überlegen, welchen Vorteil seine Kunden dadurch haben, ist grundsätzlich ein guter Ansatz. Das Problem, dass diese Kunden im Moment möglicherweise dadurch besser gestellt wären, dass sie bei einem renommierten und bekannten Schulungsunternehmen ihre Kurse belegen, lässt sich leider nicht umgehen. Aber jedes Unternehmen hat mal klein begonnen.

Auf der anderen Seite sind die Investitionen für IT-Kurse sehr hoch. Da wird in der Regel ein Computerraum mit Rechnern für jeden Teilnehmer benötigt, denn Einzelunterricht wird für niemanden sinnvoll oder erschwinglich sein. 

Daher könntest Du ja einfach mal bei Dir in der Stadt im Branchenbuch nach Schulungsbetrieben suchen, und dort nachfragen, ob die noch Schulungsleiter suchen.


----------



## mohican (16. Mai 2010)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir dazu folgende Tipps geben:

Der gesamte EDV-Bereich schwächelt in den letzten Jahren an den vhsen. Besonders gilt das natürlich für Kurse mit Spezialthemen wie eben "Programmieren lernen". Die Chancen stehen besser, wenn die vhs in städtischen Bereichen angesiedelt ist. Das scheint mir durch Deinen suggerierten Uni-Wohnort gegeben. Dein erster Schritt wäre dann mit dem/der Programmverantwortlichen der vhs zu sprechen. Sie entscheiden anhand Deiner Bewerbung, ob Du Kurse anbieten kannst und welche Kurse letzendlich jedes Semester im Programm angeboten werden (Du machst jedesmal neue Vorschläge).

Im Vergleich zu Univorlesungen, wo Du ein das Lernen gewöhntes Publikum hast, ist das Spektrum bei vhs-Kursen schon viel umfangreicher. Um das bewältigen zu können, reicht es nicht nur in Deinem Spezialgebiet sattelfest zu sein, sondern Du brauchst auch pädagogische und didaktische Kenntnisse. Es gibt mittlerweile für alle deutschen vhsen ein Qualifizierungsprogramm (EPQ), in dem solche Kenntnisse vermittelt werden.

Die Bezahlung liegt wohl eher im unteren Bereich im Vergleich mit anderen Bildungsträgern und sie variiert auch unter den vhsen. Allerdings sind Deine Einkünfte bis 2100EUR (Übungsleiterpauschale) steuerfrei, sofern dies Dein einziges Einkommen aus solchen Tätigkeiten ist.

mohican


----------



## mc_gulasch (17. Mai 2010)

Hey danke für die Antworten...das is ja jede Menge Info. Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch einiges in Erfahrung bringen können.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was verstehst Du unter "anerkannt"?



Unter "anerkannt" versteh ich die Akzeptanz der BA als eigenständiger Bildungsträger. Uferlos! Ich hab mich schlau gemacht und das kostet erstmal. Und zwar nichtmal wenig. Als Privatperson auf jeden Fall nicht bezahlbar. Bildungsträger sind eben die erwähnten wie Dekra, DAA, etc. Bei diesen hab ich mal eine unverbindliche Anfrage zur Dozententätigkeit gestellt, aber bis dato keine Rückmeldung. 

Die VHS-Kurse wären natürlich eine Alternative. Allerdings wäre es eine Bezahlung von ca. 17,45 € / Std was ich bisher mal in Erfahrung bringen konnte...jetzt kommts halt drauf an, wieviel Stunden man im Monat ansetzt bzw. ansetzen kann. Ich warte noch die Antworten ab und werd dann mal bei der VHS nachfragen. 



			
				ronaldh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem, dass diese Kunden im Moment möglicherweise dadurch besser gestellt wären, dass sie bei einem renommierten und bekannten Schulungsunternehmen ihre Kurse belegen, lässt sich leider nicht umgehen.



Ob ich jetzt "privat" einen Kurs anbieten will ohne einen "Namen" zu haben weiß ich nicht. Ich könnte wohl schon die Einrichtungen meiner Uni nutzen - da bin ich mir sicher, dass die richtigen Leute nichts dagegen haben - aber ich frage mich halt dann was ich da überhaupt verlangen kann und v.a. wem das was bringen soll. Ich mein im Lebenslauf stehen zu haben, dass man bei Hans Dampf (oh...meinen Namen verraten) nen Kurs gehört hat und jetzt programmieren kann ist eben nicht wirklich vielsagend. 



			
				mohican hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um das bewältigen zu können, reicht es nicht nur in Deinem Spezialgebiet sattelfest zu sein, sondern Du brauchst auch pädagogische und didaktische Kenntnisse.



Ist das eine benötigte nachgewiesene Qualifikation oder eine Empfehlung?

Ich werd die Tipps mal durcharbeiten und, sofern vorhanden, Erfahrungen weitergeben.


----------



## ronaldh (19. Mai 2010)

mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> Ist das eine benötigte nachgewiesene Qualifikation oder eine Empfehlung?



Letztlich hängt es von dem Bildungsunternehmen ab, welches Dich gegebenenfalls beschäftigen würde, ob die auf einer nachgewiesenen pädagogischen Qualifikation bestehen. Sicherlich würden die bevorzugt Schulungsleiter beschäftigen, die so etwas nachweisen können. Daher hängt es wiederum davon ab, wie es mit der Besetzung freier Stellen dort aussieht.

Ich weiß von einem Bekannten, der ein Schulungsunternehmen betreibt, dass die Situation sich von Jahr zu Jahr ändert, je nachdem, welche Gelder die Arbeitsagenturen zur Verfügung haben, wie die Aufträge verteilt werden usw. Dies ist dann auch für Schulungsunternehmen schlecht planbar, da diese teilweise massiv in ihre Infrastruktur investieren müssen, neue Lehrer suchen müssen, und dann im nächsten Jahr alles wieder ganz anders aussieht. Diese Verträge zwischen Arbeitsagentur und Schulungsunternehmen werden in der Regel für ein Jahr abgeschlossen, dann gibt es wieder neue Ausschreibungen. Daher kannst Du Dich natürlich auch auf irgendwelche Wartelisten setzen lassen.

Grundsätzlich gilt natürlich, dass pädagogische Fähigkeiten als Empfehlung für eine Lehrtätigkeit immer positiv sind. In meiner Schulzeit hatte ich mal einen Physiklehrer, der Physiker war, und auf Grund des damaligen Mangels an Physiklehrern eingestellt wurde. Der mag ja ein guter Physiker gewesen sein, aber gelernt habt ich bei ihm nichts...


----------

